# Killing Mildew behind walls



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Learn about a product call "tim-bor" it is a borate based powder. See if this would be an appropriate application for tim-bor. Make sure that you have estimated the extent of the mold/mildew.


----------



## steveel (Sep 10, 2010)

if there was wet a couple years ago, and mildew formed, but now there is no wet as you say.... then shouldn't the mildew be all dried up? I could be wrong but I don't think dried up mildew smells musty. My guess is you have a moisture source behind the wall. Either from outside the house, or maybe just condensation from inside.


----------



## BRO931 (Jul 12, 2010)

i just went through a similar experience. Bought a little vacation home in the mountains where the basement had been framed in and water condensed onto and into the frame walls after a particularly cold winter. Mildew set in and we cleaned it all off of the walls, but could not get into the walls. We've used a dehumidifier ever since and no more condensation, but the musty smell never went away after 3 years.

I tore into the walls this summer and found dry,powdery white and orange mildew all over the back side of the paneling and on the the insulation vapor barrier (kraft paper). I removed the paneling and insulation and still there was a slight musty smell. Better, but not gone. I removed the wood framed walls and, voila, no more smell. It seems that once mildew has taken root in any organic material, the musty smell goes all the way to the core.

I also learned that putting fiberglass insulation in framed basement walls is a bad idea. Best to insulate the wall with rigid polystyrene and frame inside that insulation.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the info from experience


----------

